# How far is Horn Mountain from Ram Powell



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

How far is Horn Mountain from Ram Powell?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Without a GPS in hand i'd say its around 12-15 miles SSE of the RAM.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Its probably more like 15 miles! ram powell is 85 miles south of DI and horn is 100!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah its way the hell out there, ram is 98 miles from perdido pass if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

The spar rig Horn Mountain is 12NM @ 170 degrees from Ram Powell.

Tom Hilton


----------

